# smstips



## smstips7 (May 27, 2011)

Our team consists of experienced punters who daily have many sites and forums, closed type. Every day, the SMS service will put our proposals. Be informed on time, join us. WE don't sell monthly packs because we are sure that all members we be faith on our service after some picks. We could change the way u bet just try it. When we have a new pick we will add it here as you don't send sms without reason. As u got the picks send frome ur mobilephone TXT SMSPICKS and send it on 54344 

http://smspicks7.blogspot.com/


----------



## smstips7 (May 27, 2011)

We have a new tip available
game start on 55 minutes 03.00 gmt+2

as u get the pick send  TXT SMSPICKS  on 54344


xxxxxx - xxxxxxxxx xxxx 1.65 @ gamebookers


----------

